# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: Temporal atlántico del 5 al 8 de diciembre de 2010

## Luján

Resumen de la AEMET sobre las precipitaciones acaecidas entre el 5 y el 8 de diciembre. En PDF.




> 09/12/2010  La presencia de una borrasca casi estacionaria al oeste de  la Península Ibérica ha dado lugar a la entrada de masas de aire cálido y  húmedo de carácter subtropical que han originado un temporal de lluvias  en la vertiente atlántica, del 5 al 8 de diciembre.





> Durante los días 5 al 8 de diciembre la presencia de una borrasca casi estacionaria al oeste de la Península Ibérica ha dado lugar a la entrada de masas de aire cálido y húmedo de carácter subtropical que han originado un temporal de lluvias en la vertiente atlántica, sobre todo en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular, y en las islas mas occidentales de Canarias.
> 
> Las cantidades mas destacadas en milímetros acumuladas en este periodo de cuatro días han sido las siguientes:
> 
> *Estación*                     Provincia      Día 5  Día 6 Día 7 Día 8 *Total*
> *PUERTO DEL PICO*              AVILA           57,2 89,8 97,4   89,6 *334*
> *GARGANTA DE LA OLLA*          CACERES         68,4 93,2 52,2   24,4 *238,2*
> *NUÑOMORAL*                    CACERES           64 57,4 67,2     42 *230,6*
> *CARDEÑA SANTA ELENA*          CORDOBA         21,4 73,4 130,2 *        225*
> ...

----------

